# Collecting Daphnia in the GTA



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi all
I'm looking to start up a daphnia culture. I've read that you can collect daphnia in water around the lake downtown. Has anyone actually done this? I'm looking for locations and tips on collecting my own. Thanks!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Generally as far as I know, daphnia is collected in the spring, mostly in ephemeral (short term) pools and ponds that dry up through the summer. 

Some people can get good numbers from pool tops before they are opened to swim in. 

I would use caution collecting from waters that are wet year round, as they could run the risk of introduction of pathogens or critters you don't want in a fish tank. 

It can be fun though.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There are more than a few members here who culture them. They might be an easier source. If looking for your own, try to find a fish free pond. No parasites then.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

BillD said:


> There are more than a few members here who culture them. They might be an easier source. If looking for your own, try to find a fish free pond. No parasites then.


I had bought a culture a while ago but it crashed and having to go all the way out to Mississauga for more is a bit of a hassle, and shipping is a lot. If anyone downtown daphnia please let me know


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't Igor have a whole pile at one point?


----------



## slobodan (Jul 16, 2009)

I just collected today some daphnia for my fish. You can find it year around in pools of water and some ponds.. You might not see it but if you scoop with fine enough mesh you will collect some. Usually they are smaller kind of daphnia, not magna.
Igor used to have magna and I'm actually looking for some..


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Whereabouts are these ponds? Do you have a location-specific example?

I'm curious because since spring I've been going around looking for daphnia and fairy shrimp and I've only found beetles, leeches, and larvae


----------



## slobodan (Jul 16, 2009)

@Atom
The best place to look for them is in ditches and places that would fill up with water with heavy rain and go dry if doesn't rain for a while.. pretty much same place you can find mosquito larvae..


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Year round ponds, storm water retention ponds, and the above mentioned seasonal ponds can have them, especially if waterfowl frequent them. If there are fish present, and I believe fish may be introduced to some of them to keep the mosquitos down, you won't find many, or even any. Fairy shrimp are a spring occurrence. They first appear before the ice has fully melted, appearing like brine shrimp naupli, around the edges of ponds.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed responses 

I didn't know daphnia could be found year round so maybe I'll take a look at those water hazards near golf courses or the storm water retention ponds that were mentioned.


----------

